# Bonnet/Boot indicator light problem



## kokopele (Feb 9, 2003)

Any one experience a problem with the indicator light staying on after opening the hood or trunk. Had the problem with both (separate time for each). Light would stay on despite definitely being shut, then go out later in the day- not necessarily the next time starting the car (2004 pepper white MC). Also have had a mild vinegar smell occasionally when starting the car - any similar experience. thanks


----------



## marz (Aug 2, 2004)

try gently shutting the rear hatch.....if that works a new latch(on the body of the car) could correct it



kokopele said:


> Any one experience a problem with the indicator light staying on after opening the hood or trunk. Had the problem with both (separate time for each). Light would stay on despite definitely being shut, then go out later in the day- not necessarily the next time starting the car (2004 pepper white MC). Also have had a mild vinegar smell occasionally when starting the car - any similar experience. thanks


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The indicator light is a common problem. I typically slam the latch when the light is on to fix it. I didn't know shutting it gently would work too. Mention it to the dealer when you have it serviced and let them look at it. They might replace it. If the problem becomes chronic, I think you can fix it temporarily by wrapping tape around the bar of the latch mechanism.

I have never heard of a vinegar smell problem.


----------

